# my ultrasound images-link included



## mememe

Got an ultrasound this morning. Should be able to pick up report tomorrow. They gave me a disk with the images on it. I'm mainly just wondering about what the coloring means??


----------



## mememe

wow! This document hosting page is terrible! I just clicked on it to see how it would work and to see it, you have to download it and it's taking forever! Is there a way I can attach it as a file on here? When I try to, it says I've reached my maximum of 1 file!??


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> wow! This document hosting page is terrible! I just clicked on it to see how it would work and to see it, you have to download it and it's taking forever! Is there a way I can attach it as a file on here? When I try to, it says I've reached my maximum of 1 file!??


None of us (that I know of) know how to read sonograms so "maybe" you could just link us to it or just tell us what the pathology report has said?


----------



## mememe

Andros,
I should be able to get the report tomorrow. I cannot figure out how to upload or post the images because I had to save them to a document and not an image file. No need to post the images then, I guess since no one can tell me anything about them.

Someone MAY be able to tell me though what the colors mean on there. There's some red and blue, and a tiny bit of yellow. I'm wondering if the colors mean bloodflow or what?

I was able to get one uploaded as an image to show what I mean:
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa37/keebert/documents/thyroid1.jpg

**Edit, I have looked online and have found that the colors do indicate bloodflow, but I do not know if this is relevant for anything...can it shoe something good or bad?


----------



## lavender

It could be a thyroid, it could be a baby! I have no idea! Praying for good results when you follow up with the doc!


----------



## rockabette

I just found this link by googling "sonogram colours thyroid".... make what u will of it.

http://www.ultrasound-images.com/thyroid.htm#Hyperthyroidism


----------



## mememe

Ok, here is my report from yesterday's ultrasound:
"Indication: goiter.

Findings: Thyroid gland is slightly enlarged. Right lobe measuring 4.6x1.7x1.7cm. Left lobe measures 5.1x1.2x1.8cm. There is diffuse heterogeneity of the thyroid parenchyma. There is some lobulation of the right lobe. No dominant nodules or cysts identified.

Impression: Slightly enlarged thyroid gland with heterogeneous parenchyma. No dominant nodules or cysts."

For comparison, here is my first ultrasound report from April of this year:

"Findings: The right lobe measures 5.2x1.8x1.6 cm and the left lobe 5.5x1.4x1.8 cm. The right and left lobes of the thyroid are diffusely heterogenous with no discrete right or left lobe nodule identified. The isthmus measures approximately 0.3 cm."

"Impression: Diffusely heterogenous echogenicity of the thyroid likely representing multinodular goiter with no discrete dominant nodule identified."

I got these done at different places, also. I don't know what parenchyma means, and it wasn't mentioned on my first ultrasound. Any thoughts on this report? I have a followup appointment on the 22nd.


----------



## mememe

mememe said:


> Ok, here is my report from yesterday's ultrasound:
> "Indication: goiter.
> 
> Findings: Thyroid gland is slightly enlarged. Right lobe measuring 4.6x1.7x1.7cm. Left lobe measures 5.1x1.2x1.8cm. *There is diffuse heterogeneity of the thyroid parenchyma.* *There is some lobulation of the right lobe.* No dominant nodules or cysts identified.
> 
> Impression: Slightly enlarged thyroid gland with heterogeneous parenchyma. No dominant nodules or cysts."
> 
> For comparison, here is my first ultrasound report from April of this year:
> 
> "Findings: The right lobe measures 5.2x1.8x1.6 cm and the left lobe 5.5x1.4x1.8 cm. The right and left lobes of the thyroid are diffusely heterogenous with no discrete right or left lobe nodule identified. The isthmus measures approximately 0.3 cm."
> 
> "Impression: Diffusely heterogenous echogenicity of the thyroid likely representing multinodular goiter with no discrete dominant nodule identified."
> 
> I got these done at different places, also. I don't know what parenchyma means, and it wasn't mentioned on my first ultrasound. Any thoughts on this report? I have a followup appointment on the 22nd.


I've bolded a couple sentences that I have no clue what they mean. Could be nothing, but I didn't have anything like this written in my last report. What is parenchyma?


----------



## lainey

Parenchyma: The key elements of an organ essential to its functioning, as distinct from the capsule that encompasses it and other supporting structures. The parenchyma is thus opposed to the connective tissue framework, or stroma, of an organ. The parenchyma of the testis consists of what are called the seminiferous tubules.

Your thyroid is slightly smaller than last spring, with no dominant nodules or cysts.

Perhaps it's still slightly enlarged compared to normal, but other wise unremarkable. That seems to be it.

Were you expecting something else?


----------



## mememe

Nope, wasn't expecting anything. I did notice it was slightly smaller, which is good (I suppose), but I didn't know what those two bolded lines meant.

Thanks


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> Andros,
> I should be able to get the report tomorrow. I cannot figure out how to upload or post the images because I had to save them to a document and not an image file. No need to post the images then, I guess since no one can tell me anything about them.
> 
> Someone MAY be able to tell me though what the colors mean on there. There's some red and blue, and a tiny bit of yellow. I'm wondering if the colors mean bloodflow or what?
> 
> I was able to get one uploaded as an image to show what I mean:
> http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa37/keebert/documents/thyroid1.jpg
> 
> **Edit, I have looked online and have found that the colors do indicate bloodflow, but I do not know if this is relevant for anything...can it shoe something good or bad?


Oh, wow!!

http://www.ultrasound-images.com/thyroid.htm

And this.............

"Dynamic information such as blood flow can be added to the signal by employing a physics principle called the Doppler effect. The Doppler signals, which are superimposed on real time gray scale images, are extremely bright in black and white images and may be color coded to reveal the velocity (frequency shift) and direction of blood flow (phase shift) as well as the degree of vascularity of an organ. [6,7] Flow in one direction is made red and in the opposite direction, blue. The shade and intensity of color can correlate with the velocity of flow. Thus, in general terms, venous and arterial flow can be depicted by assuming that flow in these two kinds of blood vessels is parallel, but in opposite directions. Since portions of blood vessels may be tortuous, modifying orientation to the probe, different colors are displayed within the same vessel even if the true direction of blood flow in that vessel has not changed. Thus, an analysis of flow characteristics requires careful observations and cautious interpretations. The absence of flow in a fluid-filled structure can differentiate a cystic structure and a blood vessel."

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/FunctionTe&#8230;

So you see? We lay persons could not have a clue in trying to understand a sonogram. Hopefully you will get a full report from your doctor and share it w/us?


----------



## mememe

Andros, here is the original post of my report.


mememe said:


> Ok, here is my report from yesterday's ultrasound:
> "Indication: goiter.
> 
> Findings: Thyroid gland is slightly enlarged. Right lobe measuring 4.6x1.7x1.7cm. Left lobe measures 5.1x1.2x1.8cm. *There is diffuse heterogeneity of the thyroid parenchyma. There is some lobulation of the right lobe.* No dominant nodules or cysts identified.
> 
> Impression: Slightly enlarged thyroid gland with heterogeneous parenchyma. No dominant nodules or cysts."
> 
> For comparison, here is my first ultrasound report from April of this year:
> 
> "Findings: The right lobe measures 5.2x1.8x1.6 cm and the left lobe 5.5x1.4x1.8 cm. The right and left lobes of the thyroid are diffusely heterogenous with no discrete right or left lobe nodule identified. The isthmus measures approximately 0.3 cm."
> 
> "Impression: Diffusely heterogenous echogenicity of the thyroid likely representing multinodular goiter with no discrete dominant nodule identified."
> 
> I got these done at different places, also. I don't know what parenchyma means, and it wasn't mentioned on my first ultrasound. Any thoughts on this report? I have a followup appointment on the 22nd.


I was curious about the information regarding the two bolded lines. No dominant nodules or cysts!


----------



## lainey

*There is diffuse heterogeneity of the thyroid parenchyma. There is some lobulation of the right lobe.*

Lobulation--having lobules. Lobules--A small lobe or subdivision of a lobe (often on a gland) that may be seen on the surface of the gland by bumps or bulges.

Heterogeneity--the quality or state of being heterogeneous; composition from dissimilar parts

These are just adjectives describing your thyroid as being of uneven composition throughout, with bumps and bulges.

This recent sonogram, along with the earlier one, indicates that your thyroid has the structure and composition consistent with a multinodular goiter.

I am not a doctor, nor a radiologist, this is just what I am concluding based on definitions.

No nodules, which is good. If you have already been diagnosed with thyroid disease, these descriptions are pretty consistent with it.

Am I missing something? What exactly are you concerned about?


----------



## mememe

No you're not missing anything. Got it.


----------

